# ph rise when filling new aquarium with water??



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone

i checked my water source before adding it to a new aquarium. ph 7.9, kh-9 and gh-10. it was actually a running tank that i had completely emptied and added the new fresh water. i had the circulation pump running with a little aeration for a few hours while waiting for my heaters to bring the water up to its temperature before adding the fish (filter and media been running for months). but i cheked the water again before adding the fish and the ph went to 8.5! i though it may be the aeration removing any co2, so instead of palying with it i refilled it again, only this time without the aeration. it was 8.3. i added some 7.2 buffer product which immediately took it down to 7.8, and then after a few hours up to 8.1 (no fish yet). 

is this because of co2 loss or is something else happening here? really want the water around 7.9. like the source. will adding the fish lower it to what i need (7.9ish)?


thank in advance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you take a glass of water and let it sit for 24 hours it will give you a more true reading of what your ph will be. It takes about 24 hours for it to outgas.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop adding ph additives. Your waters natural buffers will bring the ph right back to where it was after a hour or two and it just makes your tank a toxic pool. Not good for your fish either. Most fish just need a stable ph versus a specific value and will aclimate to what they are in.


----------



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for both replies.

i know and agree with the ph additives. its just that this specific water source although initially out the tap gives 7.9, it does seem that the settled ph is perhaps as high as 8.3-8.5. it seems really high. and the fish to be added are from a 7.9 ph tank. what else could i do to get the ph down without an ro option? 

thanks again for helping


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Check the ph of your added water. If it isn't high, then your high ph is the result of something in your tank (shells?). Does you tap water come from a well? Well water commonly has a high ph and high mineral content. The ph you are decribing is fine for Livebearers and Rift Valley Chiclids. If you want to house low ph fishes, like Tetras or South American Chiclids, you need to dilute your tap water with distilled or rainwater. Also use a peat pad in your filter.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want to lower pH harmlessly, mix the water you add to your tank with distilled water. If you can get your hands on RO/DI water, that's even better, but distilled is a quick easy fix.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of fish will you have in the tank?


----------



## Efishency (Nov 29, 2010)

keeping garra rufa (spa fish). guess the distilled would be the best option. wouldnt the buffer (kh) in the existing tank water bounce the ph right back?

thanks for all replies!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I dont like using distilled water so much...everything has been stripped from the water. RO water is better. Adding it to your existing tap will not cause it to bounce back. That is why it is the safest route to go as far as lowering ph.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I dont like using distilled water so much...everything has been stripped from the water. RO water is better.


I agree RO water is better, but personally I can't drop the money on an RO/DI unit and justify it for my tanks. My pH stays at a steady 7.8 unless I add CO2 then I usually drop it to around 7.0. I also have the luxury of an LFS 10 minutes from my house that sells their own RO/DI water; it is $0.20/gallon.


----------

